# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Akathisie bij abilify

## anton simons

Hallo lezer,
sinds enkele maanden gebruik ik een lichte dosis abilify. Vorige week merkte ik dat ik erg onrustig word. Ik kan moeilijk stilstaan of zitten.
Mijn psychiater zegt dat dit geen bijwerking van de abilify kan zijn, want daar gaat het om motorische stoornissen.
Zelf houd ik mijn twijfels. Ik lees in de bijsluiter over akathisie, en dat is niet zomaar een motorische stoornis, maar ook innerlijke onrust.
Ik ben van plan te stoppen of te beperken tot 2 mg per dag.
Wat zou jij doen?

----------

